# Looking for a good hay tedder



## Hayburner (Dec 15, 2008)

I am looking for a good used hay tedder and I'm wondering what is out there. The style I like the best is the H&S which fluffs the windrow and doesn't spread it out like others do.

Are there others like the H&S?

Where are some good places to look for a used one?

Has anyone built their own? I have an old hay rake and have been wondering if I could build my own.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

www.Tractorhouse,Fastline,USAFarmer,Ironsearch


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is a list of used 8 foot H%S hay tedders. 
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...x=exact&GUID=FFA64E8EC86F475DB5DA1B4ECE19117F

I don't know if anybody makes one like H&S does. The big reason we bought one was that it didn't blow the windrows apart like the other brands do. We have an old New Idea straight bar hay rake/tedder and when you have it set to tedd the hay, it just spins the other way. I don't know if it would work on a parallel bar rake, but I don't see any reason why it wouldn't you just have to get it to spin the other way.

Also I don't know what part of Wisconsin you are in, but try Kundert Enterprises in Fort Atkinson. That's where we bought our tedder. They are really nice to do business with.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

I used to have a Grimm tedder like the H&S . I believe Pecqua (sp?) also makes a similar machine. They definately fluff up the windrow but the problem is they drop it back on the same wet ground. I think an inverter that flips the windrow over on to dry ground would be more effective . I now use a rotary tedder that spreads the windrow out completely, but then we have to come back and rake it again later. Seems there are lots of different machines available - none are the perfect solution.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I think that each tedder has it's place.
I prefer the Pequea (H&S, Grimm) style for alfalfa - where it needs to dry, yet not fade. But the hay has to be pretty dry to do any good for tedding, and it falls back into the same spot, which can be good and bad.

For grass the spinner type is the best. Throws it all over, the hay does not have to be dry at all, and when the hay is a little dry it'll fluff it up.

Not sure where you're at, but there are a whole bunch of Pequea 710's in PA.... ted 7ft, or one roll..... Pequea is on the 'net....

Rodney


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

If you are looking for something to fluff the hay up after it gets wet, that can be done with many of the old pull type bar rakes.

If you are interested in decreasing drying time then a multiple turtle tedder is your answer. Personally I prefer one of the combination rake tedder machines. These can use fixed teeth or cam action teeth.

The idea of a tedder is to expose as much hay to the direct rays of the sun to speed drying. If by chance you are in the arid western irrigated hay states you do not need the direct sunlight to cure hay. A combination of very low humidity, strong prevailing winds, and high temperatures allows hay to cure as well in a windrow as it does here spread out over 100% of the ground.

Just remember it is the operator on the equipment that is the critical link. Raking and using a tedder is no place for a adolescent or a *******.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I run a new 18' Pequea TT4000 rotary tedder. I absolutely would recommend it to anyone. Built extremely well and side by side with the Kuhn, there truly is no comparison. Fully hydraulic, even the lateral tilt is hydraulic, oversized tires make for a smooth ride in almost any condition. I have used the others and I would never look back at them, but its just MHO...


----------



## Scott 47 (Nov 4, 2011)

Update this thread with another question. Was looking at H&S Hay Machine II. Read several places where it doesn't handle grass hay that well. Is that true? Seems like this machine solves the problem of just laying the hay back down in the same place. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends on your area, the fluffer types used to be big around here, now people are getting rid of those and going with the rotary style to spread it clear out.


----------



## Scott 47 (Nov 4, 2011)

I live in Central Oregon. I will be doing orchard grass, alfalfa, and a mix of the 2. The reason I was considering the H&S was because it was supposed to be gentle on alfalfa. But, I also read that it doesn't handle grass very well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking at a Pequea TT4000 right now. Looks exc excellent. Love the hyd tilt feature


----------

